# R32 Skyline GTS-4



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, utah has just got a Skyline dealership. And I went down there and found this GTS-4 there. I've never heard of them so I talked with my friend thats working there. They are asking 19k, for a road legal car. If I can get the money, do ya think I should go for it? Its got 130,000 Kms on it.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

gts4=mere rb20 awd for 19k??? rip off


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

1. I owned a GTS4 and I can tell you that its not worth it.

But, mroe importantly...

2. If its still in KMS, then the car is not legalized.

3. There is no such thing as a "Skyline Dealership" in the US.

4. Either the shop is a fraud or you're making this crap up.

5. Those are the only two options. Move on.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I say Skyline Dealership, kinda like motorex. No I'm not making it up. But thanks anyway, I liked but wasn't too sure about it. They have a gtr for 23 but I'm more looking for something in the 20 range. Thanks again.


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html

http://www.rbmotoring.com/

http://www.batfa.com/usedvehicles-nissan-stock.html IN JAPAN! You must have one of these RI's pick it up from the port docks in the US,and Legalize it! NOT CHEAP! takes a lot of time & patience!!!!

R32 GTS-4 skyline,weak,waste of cash, IMO,at least get an R33 GTS-T(RB25DET-250hp)


http://www.motorex.net/_motorex/n_images/skyline/pricecon.jpg


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm not going to get, thanks for your help. They've got thier own thing going on, and motorex is not the only importer, you can have any ICI do it, prices vary from place to place. They do go for cheaper than what motorex offers, motorex just so much because they can charge it and they are well know. But I don't know how legal they've gone, the gts-4 hadn't had the speedo done yet, but they put a digital mph speedo in the cluster, and I guess that works. I'm going back to buying a 93 Mirage 4 door and swaping a 4G63T, and maybe make it awd, if I can use dsm parts


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

JZK316 said:


> and motorex is not the only importer, you can have any ICI do it, prices vary from place to place. They do go for cheaper than what motorex offers,


Dude, please fucking use the SEARCH feature before spouting such stupid shit. MotoRex is it PERIOD. END OF STORY. RB is working at getting EPA approval, but not yet.

Man, I'm sick of teeni-boppers coming online after just being exposed to Skylines and spouting of stupid bullshit that we Skyline owners have been investigating for at least the past 5 years.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah I don't know shit. Have you ever read what you have to really do to legalize are car never sold state side? I know what I'm saying, I'm also very aware that you have to put on addational catalitic coverters. No Motorex isn't it period, you can do this your self, I know of a guy that did here in the slc area, its a shit load of work and its cheaper than motorex, but if he had to do it again he told me that he would have just gone throught motorex, its just eaiser that way.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

JZK316 said:


> Have you ever read what you have to really do to legalize are car never sold state side? I know what I'm saying... you can do this your self


Ok, no, you don't know what you're saying. He has read what needs to be done to import a non-US vehicle and knows that Motorex is the Registered Importer that has and can import a Skyline as a street legal car.

Here's the info that you say you've read but obviously haven't:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/graymarket_RI_list05282004.html

If you read the second paragraph, that's what the Skyline falls under and only a RI can do it. Not just anyone.


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

JZK316 said:


> Yeah I don't know shit. Have you ever read what you have to really do to legalize are car never sold state side? I know what I'm saying, I'm also very aware that you have to put on addational catalitic coverters. No Motorex isn't it period, you can do this your self, I know of a guy that did here in the slc area, its a shit load of work and its cheaper than motorex, but if he had to do it again he told me that he would have just gone throught motorex, its just eaiser that way.


 :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: :


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

not going to post another pointless thread, but can an ordinary person register himself as a RI. What I mean to ask is it POSSIBLE not probible but POSSIBLE?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

No. You have to prove that you have the technical and mechanical know-how to make it happen. The NHTSA has the qualifications on becoming an RI. The US has almost 300,000,000 people yet only around 100 RIs total. Just any Joe Schmoe off the street can't be an RI.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

ok then the answer is "yes" i asked if possible not probible but possible :thumbup: soooooo in all reality if you do the work needed you can be a RI


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html
> 
> http://www.rbmotoring.com/
> 
> ...


 has anybody gotten any sort of response from that batfa place? i've tried emailing them about their silvias but they never respond.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

scourge said:


> No. You have to prove that you have the technical and mechanical know-how to make it happen. The NHTSA has the qualifications on becoming an RI. The US has almost 300,000,000 people yet only around 100 RIs total. Just any Joe Schmoe off the street can't be an RI.


Well I found out a little more about the guy that imported his own, he had a friend in japan and buy the car and do some of the work over there before it got imported, which makes things a lot easier.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

And its NOT legal. You see all kinds of things, but that doesn't make them legal.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

It is LEGAL, he has utah plates on it dumbass, holy shit you have to be one of the most ignorant people I've meet.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

JZK316 said:


> It is LEGAL, he has utah plates on it dumbass, holy shit you have to be one of the most ignorant people I've meet.


Wow, that has to be the most compelling argument I`ve seen. I mean, it has plates so it MUST be legal. Anyone can put plates on a POS, and often get illegal vehicles around inspections, etc. But that does not make the vehicle legal.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The idea of a Nissan enthusiast board is to help people. But, when a bunch of arrogant and ignorant kids come in spouting off the most idiotic bullshit that we have heard for the past 5 years, it begins to grate on one's nerves and one's patience. I can see how Morris got how he's gotten over the years.

We post the facts over and over and over and over and over and over again and stupid kids more interested in looking like internet badasses would rather run off at the mouth instead of actually finding out the facts that we have so nicely posted countless times in the past.

FACT: NO Skyline in the US that is here that is NOT 25 years old or older, has NOT been legalized by MotoRex, OR is here on the 1-year foreign owner waiver is NOT legal on US roads...PERIOD. This is end of story. Finisned. You liking the end or not does not matter. This is the way it is and had you people bothered to use the SEARCH function, all your questions would already have been answered.


----------



## clandestine (Apr 22, 2004)

scourge,

I must say that in the short time I've been using this board you have proven yourself to be an incredible douche. Just how damned insecure are you (5'4" perhaps?)? I came to this board to learn and to chat with other enthusiasts, experienced and novice alike. Don't get me wrong - I DO understand that a quick search will answer many questions, but if people never asked questions, how much fun would this place be? Half the fun here is interaction, meeting and learning from others. By your reasoning, everyone should just run a search so that the topics never have to be discussed again. Well SORRRY, but perhaps others enjoy a fresh chat with friendly people rather than reading an archive from 2002...and all while making friends along the way (save, of course, for rude assholes such as yourself).

Grow up (literally, small man), and let others live, learn, and interact. If you are too elite for this board, and somehow feel entitled to be speaking only with Skyline owners, team mechanics, drivers, and sponsors, then perhaps you should join the fucking Skyline owners club and talk down to them. I'm sure we'd all appreciate your absence from these pages.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Only three posts and all you have posted is pure shit. Not one single fact anywhere. Internet "tough guys" are amusing especially when they are little kids. :dumbass:


----------



## clandestine (Apr 22, 2004)

scourge said:


> Only three posts and all you have posted is pure shit. Not one single fact anywhere. Internet "tough guys" are amusing especially when they are little kids. :dumbass:


GREAT comeback, bitch. 

I'm not here to be a tough guy. Rather, I've quietly lurked these forums for quite some time, and only recently registered. If you were half as informed as you try to make yourself seem, you'd know that my first post merely shared information on an ebay scammer selling a Skyline. I see that you have 400+ posts, but most of them have a very desperate and vengeful tone. I must ask: How tall are you? Ever had a woman? Why so angry? 

I've seen your posts on other forums, and I stand by my analysis: you are simply one tremendous douche. If you really think I'm a "kid", then I implore of you to challenge me to anything, you name it... history, geography, chess, driving skill, MANNERS, fucking hula-hoop - I don't care. I promise we won't even go the direction of height contest...

Oh --- and when you reply to this, PLEASE give me your best shot. The one-line troll jobs you throw together aren't going to cut it.


----------

